# G form Knee Pad sizing



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I am thinking about getting some g-form knee pads and I was looking at the sizing and I measured my knee and it says that its a 3XL...which does not seem correct...everytime I have gotten knee pads it landed in the L-XL range...does anyone own these pads and if so what size did you get?

I measured my knee like the website said..but 3XL does not seem right...unless these things run very small.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont have the knee pads but do have the shin & elbow pads. Im 5'5" 200# & got the XL and they seem to fit well. I hope that is some sort of help to you


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I was thinking along the lines of L-XL..but they have alot of choices (2XS-3XL)...and ya never know if the brand runs small or what..Im 5'10" and 250...most of the knee pads I have are L-XL.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

FYI there is a big thread on the g-forms. I'm on my phone and can't search for it easily though. 

Anyhow I have the knee/elbow pads and ordered according to their sizing. They fit great! I'm 6'4" and 185...so fairly lean. My knees are 15" so I ordered the L. You want these pads snug so they stay put. If you get them through Xsports they are good about letting you swap sizes.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Dresdenlock said:


> I am thinking about getting some g-form knee pads and I was looking at the sizing and I measured my knee and it says that its a 3XL...which does not seem correct...everytime I have gotten knee pads it landed in the L-XL range...does anyone own these pads and if so what size did you get?
> 
> I measured my knee like the website said..but 3XL does not seem right...unless these things run very small.


Here you go.

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/love-my-g-form-knee-pads-799425.html


----------

